# [ot] red hat abbandona i desktop: meglio win ?!

## teknux

salve a tutti,

apro questo OT perchè la notizia è, a mio parere, un brutto segno, considerando le scelte di redhat una specie di *termometro* per il mondo linux.

su punto informatico c'è la notizia:

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=45833&p=2

in sintesi, per redhat linux non è ancora maturo per i desktop e addirittura *consigliano* windows  :Shocked:  perchè più semplice da usare ed ha meno problemi di driver.

la cosa più sconvolgente è che una simile affermazione, se detta tra noi qui nel forum, o meglio ancora davanti a una birra al pub è un conto, ma dirlo pubblicamente non è buon segno. Anzi, avvalora le tesi dei win-cinofili (del resto non si chiama windogs?) e smonta di parecchio le speranze. Del resto è pure vero che linux su desktop non ha ancora sto gran mercato "a pagamento", anzi credo sia davvero una minima percentuale.

forse la "wolrd domination" di Torvalds è più lontana di quanto si pensi. non nascondo che durante il 2003 ho cominciato quasi a credere che linux sui desktop (perchè sui server non ci sono dubbi, imho) poteva essere una meta potenzialmente raggiungibile, e anche a breve (2-3 anni?). la cosa più sconvolgente è stata quando nel "mio negozio di fiducia", un commesso mi ha chiesto incuriosito di linux e (udite udite!), mi stava dicendo che stavano facendo un pensierino su lindows da mettere come sistema preinstallato al posto di XP. ok, pure sarà "lindows", ma a mio modo di vedere è un GIGANTESCO passo avanti, considerando che quel negozio ha un numero di clienti fissi considerevole (sono anche fornitori di altri negozi di pc), fate un po' voi...

con questa notizia, sarò pessimista, ma sembra di essere tornati indietro di 5-6 anni... bah!

tornando in topic: forse il bello di gentoo è che è talmente *ibrida* (o metadistribuzione, come molti la definiscono) da non dover preoccupare i suoi utenti, visto che alla fine, *gratis* o no, rimane sempre la stessa sostanza  :Wink:  ho i miei dubbi per i desktop, almeno per ora. non sarebbe male aprire un *branch* dedicato a questo settore  :Rolling Eyes:  (wintoos o gentoows? eheheheh)

commenti/insulti sono be accetti  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## active

Non c'e' molto da stupirsi che RedHat abbia intrapreso il cammino esclusivamente commerciale, mi pare si vedesse gia' da tempo (per es sul loro sito) che cercavano di puntare al mercato "Enterprise". Capisco il fatto di non rilasciare nuove versioni, ma il problema e' che lasceranno i loro utenti, che sono veramente una moltitudine, senza piu' supporto per l'aggiornamenti di software per le distribuzioni che gia' esistono! E se consideriamo i famosissimi bachi dalla versione 6.x in su.....

Per quanto riguarda la diffusione nel mercato desktop penso che con l'acquisizione di SuSE da parte di Novell verra' dato nuovo vigore... (oppure con un'abile mossa le fan chiudere baracca e burattini   :Razz:   ) e per il discorso Lindows ho letto nei NG che c'e' gente soddisfatta. Visto che non l'ho mai provata non saprei darne un giudizio...

----------

## BlueRaven

 *active wrote:*   

> Capisco il fatto di non rilasciare nuove versioni, ma il problema e' che lasceranno i loro utenti, che sono veramente una moltitudine, senza piu' supporto per l'aggiornamenti di software per le distribuzioni che gia' esistono! E se consideriamo i famosissimi bachi dalla versione 6.x in su.....

 

Al di là delle esternazioni pubbliche, sicuramente sgradevoli, non è esattamente così.

Quella che adesso si chiama Red Hat Linux è confluita nel progetto Fedora, trasformandosi in distribuzione supportata e sviluppata dalla comunità invece che dalla casa madre.

RedHat, da parte sua, continuerà a supportare il progetto Fedora, da cui trarrà il core della sua distribuzione commerciale.

Per quanto riguarda i fix di sicurezza, è vero che RedHat non li rilascerà più direttamente, ma manterrà un controllo diretto su Fedora e farà in modo che quegli sviluppatori che non rilasciano abbastanza in fretta i fix vengano stimolati a farlo (testualmente: "package may be deprecated"  :Shocked:  ).

Per cui non è affatto, come hanno detto alcuni, uno sbattere la porta in faccia alla comunità opensource... anzi, al contrario, chi vorrà partecipare allo sviluppo e al miglioramento di quella che è un'ottima distribuzione potrà farlo con più libertà di prima.

Consiglio di leggere le FAQ del progetto Fedora, è scritto tutto molto chiaramente.

----------

## teknux

 *active wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Capisco il fatto di non rilasciare nuove versioni, ma il problema e' che lasceranno i loro utenti, che sono veramente una moltitudine, senza piu' supporto per l'aggiornamenti di software per le distribuzioni che gia' esistono! E se consideriamo i famosissimi bachi dalla versione 6.x in su...
> ...

 

già è proprio questo uno dei problemi! tra le varie accuse, una delle più frequenti era: "linux (e l'open source in genere) non ha un supporto centralizzato. non ha una figura che garantisca assistenza" etc etc alla quale si poteva rispondere tranquillamente "sbagli! c'è redhat ad esempio!"

ora cosa si può rispondere? si c'è SuSE, ma non basta, soprattutto perchè almeno ad oggi, è una distro consolidata in ambito europeo, ma in USA era redhat a padroneggiare su questo campo... sob!

 *active wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la diffusione nel mercato desktop penso che con l'acquisizione di SuSE da parte di Novell verra' dato nuovo vigore... (oppure con un'abile mossa le fan chiudere baracca e burattini    )

 

me lo auguro, non c'è niente di meglio che la SANA concorrenza. teoricamente dovrebbe incentivare l'innovazione...

/me che sogna la "corsa al desktop"  :Smile: 

 *active wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  e per il discorso Lindows ho letto nei NG che c'e' gente soddisfatta. Visto che non l'ho mai provata non saprei darne un giudizio...

 

bah ultimamente sulle riviste di linux in edicola sembra sia una *moda* (preferisco pensare questo, anche se credo che in realtà si tratti solo di scopiazzamento vicendevole) parlare di lindows. a sentire queste riviste se ne parla davvero un gran bene. del resto sono sempre stato del parere che se un software vale, sia giusto pagarlo. io lindows neanche lo proverei perchè sto bene così, ma lo vedo come un buon trampolino di lancio per *sverginare* gli utenti win e far capire alle persone che win è solo uno dei tanti OS in giro, non un'entità suprema autoinstallante  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## active

 *Quote:*   

> RedHat, da parte sua, continuerà a supportare il progetto Fedora, da cui trarrà il core della sua distribuzione commerciale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i fix di sicurezza, è vero che RedHat non li rilascerà più direttamente, ma manterrà un controllo diretto su Fedora e farà in modo che quegli sviluppatori che non rilasciano abbastanza in fretta i fix vengano stimolati a farlo (testualmente: "package may be deprecated"  ).
> 
> 

 

Forse non hai capito cio' che intendo, mi riferisco proprio a chi ha da anni RedHat come s.o. in azienda, che fa? Si deve passare tutto su Fedora che verra', giustamente, aggiornata oppure comprare la Enterprise? Si.

 *Quote:*   

> Per cui non è affatto, come hanno detto alcuni, uno sbattere la porta in faccia alla comunità opensource... anzi, al contrario, chi vorrà partecipare allo sviluppo e al miglioramento di quella che è un'ottima distribuzione potrà farlo con più libertà di prima.
> 
> Consiglio di leggere le FAQ del progetto Fedora, è scritto tutto molto chiaramente.

 

Le ho lette... e questo mi pare di non averlo mica detto   :Smile: 

----------

## teknux

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al di là delle esternazioni pubbliche, sicuramente sgradevoli, non è esattamente così.
> 
> Quella che adesso si chiama Red Hat Linux è confluita nel progetto Fedora, trasformandosi in distribuzione supportata e sviluppata dalla comunità invece che dalla casa madre.
> ...

 

si di fedora già se ne parla (anche per far recuperare un po' di immagine a  RH) ma se di *comunità* si deve parlare, beh si perde quel concetto di *assistenza centralizzata* che ha fatto diventare famosa redhat. se bisogna contare sulla comunità, si può cambiare direttamente distro. non dimentichiamo che molti hanno scelto RH proprio perchè di fatto era l'unica azienda che offriva una certa garanzia (e con questo non voglio togliere nulla a società come Suse, meno famosa in USA)

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RedHat, da parte sua, continuerà a supportare il progetto Fedora, da cui trarrà il core della sua distribuzione commerciale.
> 
> 

 

mmm lodevole, ma conta assai poco in ambito business, sempre per un discorso di immagine intendo...

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per cui non è affatto, come hanno detto alcuni, uno sbattere la porta in faccia alla comunità opensource... anzi, al contrario, chi vorrà partecipare allo sviluppo e al miglioramento di quella che è un'ottima distribuzione potrà farlo con più libertà di prima.
> 
> 

 

a me più che la comunità open source (che potrà benissimo adattarsi ad altro se proprio ci tiene, es: gentoo ;D) interessa maggiormente il discorso delle PMI e delle aziende che hanno fatto affidamento su RH come figura di riferimento per i propri sistemi informatici, tutto qui...

come ho già detto sarò pure pessimista, ma questa notizia sarà una bella *mazzata* per linux e l'open source in ambito business. se le aziende erano almeno un po' incuriosite a questo *nuovo fenomeno*, anche nonostante i casini di SCO, nonostante le deliranti dichiarazioni di di Ballmer&Co ora credo che potrebbe fare più di un passo indietro.

onestamente neanche l'avrei aperto sto OT se dovevamo parlare nello specifico di RH (chissèlafila, per non dire altro). piùttosto volevo sapere qualche parere riguardo le eventuali ripercussioni positive o negative che siano, che secondo voi potrebbero esserci.

saluti,

tek

----------

## Spacerabbit

Non so se possa far testo....ma dato che sono una neofita di linux (e che avevo scelto RH per le ragioni che avete esposto molto chiaramente: assistenza, compatibilità, sicurezza di installare una distribuzione collaudata etc) ecco la mia modesta reazione: dopo aver letto la notizia in Punto Informatico, mi sono precipitata nel sito gentoo....e sto gironzolando qua e la, raccogliendo informazioni, studiando i tutorial e cercando di inserirmi in questa comunità (da lamer, quale sono) per prepararmi alla migrazione....

Quindi ringrazio RedHat per avermi tolto dall'imbarazzo per la scelta che tentennavo a fare.

Comunque concordo con la vostra preoccupazione sulla diffidenza che questo causerà, ancora una volta, agli utenti win e, ancor più, alle aziende. sigh sigh  :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao

----------

## teknux

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> e sto gironzolando qua e la, raccogliendo informazioni, studiando i tutorial e cercando di inserirmi in questa comunità (da lamer, quale sono) per prepararmi alla migrazione....
> 
> 

 

innanzi tutto benvenut* (ho letto un "precipitatA").

seconda cosa non definirti lamer perchè è un po' offensivo e soprattutto chi cerca informazioni, tutorial e documenti è solo da ammirare, al massimo puoi definirti newbie (che equivale a neofita) visto che un lamer non si cercherebbe le info da solo  :Wink: 

anyway, se hai letto un po' di post nel forum ti sarai accort* che qui sono tutti gentili e disponibili, sicuramente ti sarà più difficile rimpiangere l'assistenza di RH  :Very Happy: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## codadilupo

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> dopo aver letto la notizia in Punto Informatico, mi sono precipitata nel sito gentoo....e sto gironzolando qua e la, raccogliendo informazioni, studiando i tutorial e cercando di inserirmi in questa comunità (da lamer, quale sono) per prepararmi alla migrazione....
> ...

 

puoi fare ancora di piu': ad esempio venire al gentooday di venezia, il 29 novembre  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Spacerabbit

Grazie gente per la calorosa accoglienza   :Very Happy: 

Si l'ho notato che siete tutti molto gentili, e molto "presenti", grazie teknux per le parole di sostegno   :Surprised: 

puoi tranquillamente completare con "A" le parole declinabili 

Codadilupo:

certo che il 29 ci sarò!!!

Anzi, visto che vivo a Venezia se posso essere d'aiuto....

----------

## codadilupo

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> Codadilupo:
> 
> certo che il 29 ci sarò!!!
> 
> Anzi, visto che vivo a Venezia se posso essere d'aiuto....

 

eh, eh..... diciamo che ci contavo  :Wink: 

(Shev, abbiamo una nuova volontaria... organizzati!   :Very Happy:  )

Coda

----------

## Sparker

Io ci sono rimasto male.

RedHat come distro mi fa schifo, ma avevo cominciato a nutrire forti speranze per il mercato desktop. Mi è capitato di installarla qualche giorno fa (già rimossa:lol:) per lavoro ed è stato a dir poco banale. Mi devo impegnare mooolto di più per installare Windows.

Però che ne dite dell'acquisto da parte di SUSE? In accoppiata con Ximian ha tutte le carte in regola per riuscire a soppiantare Windows (almeno negli uffici)

Sinceramente, reputo SUSE la migliore distro tra quelle facili.

Che ne pensate della sparata sui driver che ha fatto il CEO di RedHat?

Secondo me sono tutte panzane, se i produttori di hardware si mettessero a fare i driver per linux non ci sarebbe storia. In fondo, come funzionerebbe windows se a Redmond dovessero "essere uomini e scriversi i device driver da soli?"

----------

## silian87

codadilupo, mi dispiace, io non ci saro... Ma per buone ragioni. Saro' a partecipare al linux day del mio lug. L'ho organizzato anche io in parte, non posso mancare.

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Shev, abbiamo una nuova volontaria... organizzati!   )

 

Eccomi! Spacerabbit, visto che qui siamo OT e se davvero vuoi dare una mano, mandami una mail in pvt che vediamo di inserirti nell'organizzazione (se vuoi e puoi). Essendo di Venezia potresti essere molto utile  :Wink: 

Per tornare IT, imho i vantaggi e gli svantaggi di questa notizia (che cmq circolava già da tempo, solo che ora ha fatto il boot):

Vantaggi:

- credo nessuno, alla fine le pmi e le grandi imprese oggetto della preoccupazione di teknux (  :Razz:  ) non faranno altro che adottare la versione Enterprise e alla fine cambierà poco (se non che sarranno costrette all'aggiornamento), oppure adotteranno le altre valide alternative come Suse e amiche. Gli utenti o si sposteranno su Fedora o su altre distro (e non è detto che ci perdano, per questo lo metto nei vantaggi  :Razz:  )

Svantaggi:

- rischiamo di trovarci (come gentooisti) sommersi da ex uteti RedHat che intaseranno il forum con domande ripetitive. Insomma, una marea di nuovi adepti da addestrare all'uso di vim, man, info e alle arcane arti della ricerca su internet/forum, quindi maggiore lavoro per noi  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, per me non è tanto preoccupante come notizia, non vedo questo cambiamento epocale e stravolgente. Più che passo indietro per linux lo vedo come scelta discutibile di RedHat, tutto qui. Ma dubito influirà sulla (rapida) diffusione di linux.

My 2 cents

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> (che cmq circolava già da tempo, solo che ora ha fatto il boot):

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

quando si dice "lapsus freudiano" !

Coda

----------

## teknux

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ne pensate della sparata sui driver che ha fatto il CEO di RedHat?
> 
> Secondo me sono tutte panzane, se i produttori di hardware si mettessero a fare i driver per linux non ci sarebbe storia. In fondo, come funzionerebbe windows se a Redmond dovessero "essere uomini e scriversi i device driver da soli?"

 

beh il problema è che non è poi così "panzana". ma è anche vero che SE i produttori si mettessere a fare i driver... quel SE come è immaginabile che sia dipende dalla diffusione di linux sui desktop (prima ancora che sui server, i quali usano hardware sicuramente più supportato etc). con questo non voglio dire certo che tutto dipende da redhat, per carità ma il COLPO c'è...

@Shev:

per i vantaggi, si potrebbe essere, me lo auguro. forse ho immaginato il peggiore degli scenari  :Razz: 

per gli svantaggi... beh siamo tanti qui, li smisteremo tra rtfm, google e le docs  :Very Happy: 

saluti,

tek

PS: argh! non potrò esserci il 29 (nun je la fo a spostarmi  :Sad:  )

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per gli svantaggi... beh siamo tanti qui, li smisteremo tra rtfm, google e le docs 
> 
> 

 

GRANDE SIMPATIA !!!    :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

esclusi i presenti... è la regola del "best effort"  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quando si dice "lapsus freudiano" !

 

 :Embarassed:  Ovviamente intendevo "ha fatto il botto". Ormai ho le dita che scrivono quello che vogliono...

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: argh! non potrò esserci il 29 (nun je la fo a spostarmi  )

 

Azz, altra defezione importante (dopo cerri e gli altri che ancora non so). Su ragazzi, fate il possibile per esserci, mi raccomando!

----------

## teknux

ok andrò a prostituirmi sulla Cristoforo Colombo come viados...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## babalinux

Il mio contributo alla discussione:

concordo con chi dice che, di fatto, non cambia molto.

Pero' non posso fare a meno di pensare che la notizia avra' e come impatto sul mercato.

Una azienda leader nella fornitura di O.S. Linux afferma che, in alcune situazioni, e' meglio utilizzare Finester...

Si puo' dire cio' che si vuole ma la dichiarazione, di per se, e' destinata a lasciare il segno, eccome.

E chiaramente rappresenta una bella remata contro la [rapida?] diffusione di Linux su desktop ... seppur a fronte di tante remate a favore (ho sulla scrivania un ComputerWorld in cui BPM e CariGe testimoniano la migrazione a Linux).

cheers, baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me e' questo il punto

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Una azienda leader nella fornitura di O.S. Linux afferma che, in alcune situazioni, e' meglio utilizzare Finester...

 

mi ha fatto molto male quando l'ho sentita.

----------

## teknux

per quello parlavo di "botta" magari in visione pessimista, ma sempre botta è...

sarebbe stato meglio dire: "Noi molliamo il campo desktop e lo lasciamo ad altri concorrenti che non mancano, come Suse, Mandrake e Lindows".

quel quasi_consigliare windogs è davvero un colpo basso, soprattutto perchè si sta parlando di un sistema oggettivamente inferiore. 

e meno male che RH sostiene l'open source! se gli remava contro che faceva? pagava dei sicari per uccidere Stallman & Co ?

----------

## shev

Imho sopravvalutate l'importanza del caro signor Matthew Szulik. Dubito che una sua "sparata" possa stravolgere il mercato; certo come frase può non fare piacere, ma se bastasse a rallentare la diffusione di linux sui desktop, bhe, il problema (imho) non starebbe tanto nell'uscita del signor Matthew Szulik ma ben più in profondità nel mondo linux...

Io l'ho vista molto come una sparata commerciale, che cerchi di giustificare il cambio di strategia di RedHat sul mondo desktop, oltre che dare l'impressione di una RedHat oggettiva e disinteressata che consiglia stranamente windows sui desktop (mercato dalla quale è uscita) e invece assicura che linux sia la scelta migliore per i server o cmq in ambito aziendale (mercato sul quale sta concentrando i suoi sforzi). 

My 2 cents

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *teknux wrote:*   

> sarebbe stato meglio dire: "Noi molliamo il campo desktop e lo lasciamo ad altri concorrenti che non mancano, come Suse, Mandrake e Lindows". 

 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io l'ho vista molto come una sparata commerciale, che cerchi di giustificare il cambio di strategia di RedHat sul mondo desktop, oltre che dare l'impressione di una RedHat oggettiva e disinteressata che consiglia stranamente windows sui desktop (mercato dalla quale è uscita) e invece assicura che linux sia la scelta migliore per i server o cmq in ambito aziendale (mercato sul quale sta concentrando i suoi sforzi). 
> 
> 

 

pienamente d'accordo

quindi? che si tratti di sindrome di scarface?

----------

## teknux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Imho sopravvalutate l'importanza del caro signor Matthew Szulik. Dubito che una sua "sparata" possa stravolgere il mercato; certo come frase può non fare piacere, ma se bastasse a rallentare la diffusione di linux sui desktop, bhe, il problema (imho) non starebbe tanto nell'uscita del signor Matthew Szulik ma ben più in profondità nel mondo linux...

 

beh mi riferivo ai *denigratori* del mondo Open Source e Linux in genere, che come sai non mancano. mi piacerebbe raccontarti le discussioni col prof di informatica con cui devo (anzi, forse dovevo, cambio prof ;D) che senza conoscere neanche la definizione di open source ha reputato (testuali parole) "impossibile che Linux sia gratuito e che soprattutto ci si possa far soldi, qualcuno ti ha pagato per dirlo". infine mi ha definito "no global, anticapitalista, modaiolo anti mcdonalds, etc" solo perchè ho parlato di *alternativa* allo sviluppo di software proprietari. come se adesso la IBM si sia trasformata in ONLUS...

chiusa questa brutta parentesi OT (potrei citarne un filone di questi aneddoti, in stile BOFH), volevo solo dire che di persone che remano contro non ne mancano, dargli in pasto una notizia simile, anche se provenisse dal fruttivendolo sotto casa per "loro" sarebbe una bella *ammissione* ... poi dal CEO di una famosissima distro (anche il  mio prof conosce il nome RedHat, ma non ha ancora capito cosa sia...)

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io l'ho vista molto come una sparata commerciale, che cerchi di giustificare il cambio di strategia di RedHat sul mondo desktop, oltre che dare l'impressione di una RedHat oggettiva e disinteressata che consiglia stranamente windows sui desktop (mercato dalla quale è uscita) e invece assicura che linux sia la scelta migliore per i server o cmq in ambito aziendale (mercato sul quale sta concentrando i suoi sforzi).
> 
> 

 

ah su questo non ho dubbi  :Very Happy:  ma una considerazione simile può risultare ai *nostri occhi* (ma poi a noi "checcefrega?") non a chi è in procinto di migrazioni ma è ancora indeciso. un po' come la politica: chi è schierato (destra|centro|sinistra) sa cosa scegliere alle urne, per quello le campagne elettorali sono così generiche: per richiamare l'attenzione degli indecisi  :Wink: 

RH, da buona affarista, ha pensato bene di comunicare un'immagine si sè più seria dedicandosi all'enterprise imho fregandosene delle conseguenze che una simile dichiarazione potrebbe avere per le altre software house che basano il loro business su linux (per non parlare dell'open source in genere). sotto questo aspetto fedora è solo un *contentino* per placare gli  animi di chi si sente tradito, a roma si dice "arifatte co' l'ajetto"...

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi? che si tratti di sindrome di scarface?
> 
> 

 

mumble.... scusa l'ig-noranza, cos'è la "sindrome di scarface"?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Salve, son un utente di linux da poco, di gentoo fra poco  :Wink: 

Anche se la mia inesperienza potrebbe trarmi in inganno (perdonatemi se dirò qualche cavolata) penso che in realtà linux sia quasi pronto ad essere un sistema operativo desktop completo, ed è quel quasi che rende tutto più difficile. È vero che Redmond ha tutti gli onori ed i favori, e che linux stia facendo passi da gigante ultimamente. È anche vero però che c'è chi realmente non sa usare quasi neanche windows, e pretendere che vada a cercarsi un driver che non possiede su google e leggersi uno striminzito howto di 3 pagine in cui capisce forse 2 frasi è chiedere troppo a lui.

Con questo non voglio minimamente sminuire linux, che a mio parere si piazza un po' più su (non di molto ancora) di windows anche nel "mercato" desktop, ma non in quello entry level.

Per questo la frase della Red Hat deve far preoccupare un poco ma non eccessivamente. Linux è capacissimo di continuare perfettamente da solo, anche senza l'aiuto di Red Hat (ha molte altre valide case dietro, nonché una comunità enorme), ma senz'altro a tutti quelli che, o per inettitudine o per convinzione, pensano che linux sia peggiore di windows, questo non sarà altro che un bell'argomento col quale attaccare. Questo è aggravato anche dal fatto che linux (come detto prima) risulta per il mercato entry level ancora troppo complesso ed inadeguato.

Cmq non dubito che al massimo fra 5 anni linux non avrà nulla da invidiare su winzoz in questo senso.

Spero di non aver detto cavolate (in caso correggetemi  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ) e spero di rimanere favorevolmente colpito da gentoo (ma penso proprio, viste le info raccolte fino ad ora, di si  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

Saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mumble.... scusa l'ig-noranza, cos'è la "sindrome di scarface"?  

 

hai presente il film con Al Pacino, la mia frase voleva essere una metafora per lo squalaggio dimostrato: forse sono idealista, forse sono troppo stupida per comprendere queste astute mosse di mercato...ma a me queste sparate di RH sembrano solo colpi bassi alla comunità linux; come facevi notare tu, potevano passare il testimone per lo sviluppo di sistemi desktop alle altre distro, senza penalizzare l'intera comunità agli occhi del mondo. Non comprendo come tale affermazione, consigliare windows, possa dar lustro a RH... insomma quasi un bacio di giuda. Chiedo scusa se mi dilungo in questa polemica, ho scritto solo per spiegarti il mio post su scarface.

----------

## teknux

approfitto e rispondo a spacerabbit: kratsie della spiegazione, non avevo colto il nesso ;P

e meno male che c'è IBM che risponde a RH/Giuda:

IBM: LINUX SBOCCERA' ANCHE SUL DESKTOP

Big Blue risponde a Red Hat e sostiene di poter appoggiare Linux sul mercato desktop, un segmento verso cui il colosso conta presto di estendere il proprio servizio di supporto. Ma Perens teme le divisioni

http://punto-informatico.it/pi.asp?i=45895

saluti,

tek

----------

## bld

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh mi riferivo ai *denigratori* del mondo Open Source e Linux in genere, che come sai non mancano. mi piacerebbe raccontarti le discussioni col prof di informatica con cui devo (anzi, forse dovevo, cambio prof ;D) che senza conoscere neanche la definizione di open source ha reputato (testuali parole) "impossibile che Linux sia gratuito e che soprattutto ci si possa far soldi, qualcuno ti ha pagato per dirlo". infine mi ha definito "no global, anticapitalista, modaiolo anti mcdonalds, etc" solo perchè ho parlato di *alternativa* allo sviluppo di software proprietari. come se adesso la IBM si sia trasformata in ONLUS...
> 
> 

 

Ma sei sicuro che e' un prof di informatica? A me pare quel che idiota

che conduce il TG 5. Il nome non lo posso dire per via delle regole del

forum.  :Twisted Evil: 

Se lui crede di potter trovare un ambiente migliore per un programmatore

di linux (anche bsd su questo campo e' abbastanza dietro) allora vuol

dire che noi qui abbiamo sbagliato tutto.. oppure che tu dovresti cambiare

universita'. 

Non e' che ha paura di perdere il lavoro?!?!?!?   :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sei sicuro che e' un prof di informatica?
> 
> 

 

si (purtroppo) lo è. mi dicono abbia lavorato in IBM per 30 anni sui mainframe (e come dice active: "si a cambiare i nastri di backup"  :Laughing:  ) ma le sue conoscenze sono rimaste lì. conosce i nomi di linguaggi come pascal e cobol, ha sentito nominare ASP (di cui ignora esattamente cosa sia...)...

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se lui crede di potter trovare un ambiente migliore per un programmatore
> 
> di linux (anche bsd su questo campo e' abbastanza dietro) allora vuol
> ...

 

no forse non ti è chiara la sua stupidità: lui non sostiene che linux sia migliore peggiore di altro, che l'open source sia buono o cattivo, rispetto al closed, etc molto più ottusamente sa solo che quelli che usano linux (di cui ignora anche qui cosa possa essere, per lui è un nome astratto) vanno indipendente contro Microsoft e Bill Gates, anzi queste persone le collega al movimento no global ed ai movimenti anti-multinazionali (ma bada: non per ideologia, per moda!). capisci la gravità? non devi scontrarti con un' *opinione diversa*, ma con infinita ignoranza fatta professore (contraddizione in termini...)

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  oppure che tu dovresti cambiare universita'.
> 
> 

 

sto cambiando prof  :Wink: 

PS: chiudiamo questa parentesi del prof, anche se potrebbe apparire spassosa o surreale. 

saluti,

tek

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IBM: LINUX SBOCCERA' ANCHE SUL DESKTOP
> 
> Big Blue risponde a Red Hat e sostiene di poter appoggiare Linux sul mercato desktop, un segmento verso cui il colosso conta presto di estendere il proprio servizio di supporto. Ma Perens teme le divisioni
> ...

 

Non so perchè ma c'avrei giurato che qualche ditta "interessata" a linux sarebbe intervenuta. Certo non osavo sperare fosse la più autorevole e credibile. Direi che ora siamo passati da 1-0 per RedHat a 3-1 per noi (non credo di esagerare dicendo che ibm ha qual tantino più di influenza di quanto non l'abbia il signorotto di redHat...).

Contento Tek? Visto che non c'era da preoccuparsi?  :Wink: 

----------

